#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-29
<pirearadu> sa lansat gnome 3.0?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-30
<sastefan> salut all; ce setare trebuie sa fac in /etc/vsftpd.conf pt a putea creea directoare cand sunt conectat
<sastefan> am verificat in /etc/vsftpd.conf si am urmatoarea setare: write_enable=YES cu # in fata adica asa: #write_enable=YES
<sastefan> trebuie sa sterg #?
<sastefan> da, gata am reusit... danke ;)
<sastefan> am alta problema :( nu stiu care e parola de la phpmyadmin, poate cineva sa ma ajute?
<sastefan> imi intoarce eroare #1045
<pirearadu> salutare
<pirearadu> aveti idee cum se face un cluster pc?
<pirearadu> :X
<ihalip> lol ce?
<pirearadu> cluster pc
<ihalip> ce-i aia?
<pirearadu> aau mama
<ihalip> nu, pe bune
<ihalip> ce-i un cluster pc?
<ihalip> eu-s mai prost, nu stiu de-astea
<alinrus> no stas, te-ai putut conecta pana la urma?
<stas> alinrus: plm in isp
<stas> ::)
<alinrus> la rds esti?
<stas> da
<alinrus> plm eu n-am treaba
<alinrus> dns-urile lor is de cacat
<alinrus> da in rest ii bine
<nkn> aveti idee de o distributie buna pentru 256 SDRAM, 800mhz procesor si nici o ideea placa video? am incercat lubuntu dar merge greu, mi-a luat 4 ore sa-l instalez
<alinrus> http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<nkn> ma gandeam sa evit puppy ca acel calculator nu-i al meu si persoana respectiva nu le are cu tehnologia si cred ca i-ar fi greu in puppy
<alinrus> are tot ce-i trebe si nimic mai mult. mai bine de asa nu se poate pentru cineva care nu stie :)
<alinrus> daca nu http://vectorlinux.com/downloads
<nkn> i-ar lipsi program de redat power point in puppy
<alinrus> pai are libreoffice
<nkn> am citit ca ar merge destul de greu pe o configuratie ca aia
<alinrus> apoi sti cum ii, si cu p*** in c** si cu sufletul in rai nu se poate :)
<alinrus> folosesti google docs, daca libre office nu-i bun
<alinrus> daca nu e nimic fancy reda bine si powerpoint
<nkn> prezentari banale si muzica pe fundal, cam asta sunt
<alinrus> pai astea nu prea is prezentari cu muzica pe fundal
<stas> nkn: vezi si boghi linux
<alinrus> nimic bazat pe ubuntu
<alinrus> pe calculatoarele alea
<nkn> mda nu cred ca ar merge bodhi mai bine ca lubuntu
<alinrus> vector ii bun
<alinrus> astea bazate pe slack is mai sprintene
<alinrus> din diverse motive
<nkn> ok, o sa-l incerc, multumesc
<alinrus> ceva-i dubios nu-mi incarca nici o pagina de pe sourceforge in firefox, numa pe chrome
<nkn> la mine merge
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-31
<memoryleak> hi
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-01
<N3o> salutari
<N3o> imi puteti recomanda un server vnc care sa se ataseze la display :0 si la care sa ii pot seta rezolutia?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-02
<Palestina_FREE> Salutate Romana Mare
<Palestina_FREE> ihalip fraterului?
<Palestina_FREE> ola laserbeam fraerului
<Palestina_FREE> ola ~laserbeam fratu
<laserbeam> huh?
<laserbeam> Spune, care e problema... poate te pot ajuta
<Palestina_FREE> nyista prublemul
<alinrus> stas_, moldtelecom, huh? :))
<stas_> alinrus: nu rade
<stas_> kkt nu alta
<stas_> :)
<alinrus> :P
<stas_> ma am un nou meetup in cateva ore, bag ceva :)
<alinrus> iar?
<stas_> da
<stas_> aia ziceam ma ca-s nebuni
<alinrus> o tineti numa din meetup-uri 
<stas_> is in state si nu le pasa
<stas_> :)
<alinrus> trist
<alinrus> tre sa ne mutam si noi in sua ma
<stas_> asai
<stas_> 6 ore diferenta intre meetup-uri
<alinrus> ce nu fac unu la ore rezonabile pentru sua, europa si india
<alinrus> si ai acoperit tot
<stas_> ca nu pot mentorii
<stas_> :)
<stas_> watson :)
<stas_> plm, si acasa zici ca-i alaska de frig ce ii
<stas_> :)
<alinrus> aici ii ok stau cu balconu deschis toata ziua
<alinrus> cand te intorci?
<stas_> nu pot ma asa, mii frig, m-am deprins cu caldura, >20C sa fie
<stas_> luni/marti
<stas_> asa ma intorc
<alinrus> eh
<stas_> nu vrei nimic din moldova
<alinrus> am crezut ca stai pana de pasti :)
<alinrus> moldovence fierbinti 
<stas_> ye right
<alinrus> sau cum era?
<stas_> n-am din alea
<stas_> am prietena ma acuma, nu pot :)
<alinrus> oo
<alinrus> tot aia cu care ai fost?
<stas_> nu, 
<alinrus> atunci nu stiu
<stas_> nu ti-am zis ca am intalnit o tipa draguta
<stas_> ma rog
<stas_> ba
<alinrus> apoi mi-ai zis de vreo cateva ori 
<stas_> !part
<Libertiny> stas_: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stas_> plm
<alinrus> da nu mai stiu care cum
<stas_> :)
<alinrus> stas_, da-mi access la botu asta
<stas_> stai sa vad 
<stas_> o sec
<stas_> alinrus: ba
<stas_> incearca 
<alinrus> !login
<Libertiny> alinrus: Error: "login" is not a valid command.
<stas_> Libertiny: identify alinrus <parola>
<alinrus> !part
<Libertiny> stas_: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<Libertiny> alinrus: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stas_> da in privat
<alinrus> stas_, da scrie-mi si tu in privat parola
<alinrus> :)
<stas_> sami bag ceva de stiu parola
<stas_> iti dau hash-ul
<stas_> :)
<alinrus> :))
<stas_> f4ec94ee|fee2e797b57365d3ff4e3167c263b3af2f86fccb :)
<stas_> stai sa incerc ceva
<stas_> !comenzi
<Libertiny> http://ubottu.com/stdin/supydocs/plugins.html
<stas_> !config reload
<Libertiny> stas_: The operation succeeded.
<alinrus> !login
<Libertiny> alinrus: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stas_> stai ca pun hash-u la loc :)
<stas_> !config reload
<Libertiny> stas_: OK
<stas> !whoami
<Libertiny> stas: I don't recognize you.
<stas> !login
<Libertiny> stas: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stas> !config reload
<Libertiny> stas: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stas> :)
<stas> sorry dude
<alinrus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MsEaRbVuzs&feature=youtu.be
<stas> !login
<Libertiny> stas: OK
<stas> !whoami
<Libertiny> stas: stas
<stas> !part
<Libertiny> stas: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stas> !login
<Libertiny> stas: OK
<stas> !whoami
<Libertiny> stas: stas
<stas> !part
<alinrus> !whoami
<Libertiny> alinrus: alinrus
<alinrus> !slap stas 
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a hitch hiking statue
<stas> lux
<alinrus> !part
<Libertiny> alinrus: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<alinrus> lux
<stas> !kick alinrus 
<stas> :)
<alinrus> !alinrus
<Libertiny> Alin can't fly, but he can kick your ass.
<stas> acu mere
<stas> :)
<stas> !stas
<Libertiny> Stas can't read your mind, but he can kick your ass.
<stas> !whosyourdaddy
<Libertiny> stas
<stas> :D
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> so wrong in so many ways
<stas> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-03
<stas_> alinrus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundae :)
<alinrus> da ma am vazut :)
<alinrus> plm, n-am mancat niciodata
<alinrus> eu inghetata o mananc ca un barbat
<alinrus> nimic fancy
<stas_> asai
<stas_> sa fie cat mai multa, restu nu conteaza :)
<stas_> vara bag 1kg nici nu ma uit
<alinrus> yep, asa si eu
<searching> daca am dual boot se fac doua partiti swap?
<V3n3RiX> e suficienta 1
<searching> ok
<searching> am probleme la instalare lubuntu
<searching> daca imi poti da cateva sfaturi
<searching> am un hard de 40 Gb
<searching> si as vrea 20 sa fie lubuntu si 20 un server
<searching> swap begging sau end?
<V3n3RiX> nu prea conteaza
<searching> ok
<searching> si pot instala si un server?
<searching> sa foloseasca acelasi swap?
<thestudent2011> salutare,stie careva de ce nu-mi merg sagetile in vim?sa ma misc printr-un document?daca folosesc k,j,l,h merge perfect dar vreau sa pot folosi si sagetile...doar pe pc-ul asta nu-mi merge
<alinrus> ce apare cand apesi pe sageti
<alinrus> ?
<thestudent2011> era super daca aparea ceva
<thestudent2011> dar nu apare nimic
<thestudent2011> doar sageata down merge
<thestudent2011> si numai pe pc-ul asta patesc si e enervant
<thestudent2011> ca ma misc mai repede cu sagetile
<thestudent2011> am incercat si cu set nocp sau set esckeys ce-am mai gasit pe google si pe canalul #ubuntu
<thestudent2011> dar nimic nu merge
<alinrus> :set nocompatible ar trebui sa mearga
<thestudent2011> da da dar am incercat deja
<alinrus> ai modificat tu .vimrc cu ceva?
<alinrus> sigur ai vim si nu vi
<alinrus> ?
<thestudent2011> nu...doar am pus ce am mentionat mai sus asta insa dupa ce am vazut ca nu merge
<thestudent2011> inainte nu
<thestudent2011> tocmai am instalat ubuntu si ma mir sa patesc asta
<alinrus> mai intreb o data, sigur ai vim si nu vi?
<thestudent2011> .....
<thestudent2011> normal ca am vim
<thestudent2011> :)
<thestudent2011> doar l-am instalat
<alinrus> ce terminal folosesti?
<alinrus> echo $TERM
<alinrus> daca nu rm ~/.vimrc
<alinrus> si dupa baga asta in ~/.vimrc 
<alinrus> http://www.fpaste.org/FT88/
<alinrus> e default pe ubuntu 10.04
<thestudent2011> versiunea instalata este ubuntu server si este in vmware
<thestudent2011> iar raspunsul e linux
<thestudent2011> la terminal
<alinrus> da-mi rezultatul la ce scrie echo $TERM
<thestudent2011> n-ai vazut? "Linux"
<alinrus> da-i export TERM=xterm
<alinrus> vezi daca are vreun rezultat
<thestudent2011> nu are
<alinrus> te conectezi prin ssh?
<thestudent2011> nu e nevoie
<thestudent2011> il am in fata
<thestudent2011> ti-am spus,e instalat prin vmware
<thestudent2011> am terminalul in fata
<alinrus> ca ii instalat in vmware nu inseamna ca il ai si in fata
<alinrus> sudo update-alternatives --config vi
<alinrus> pe ce rand apare steluta
<alinrus> de fapt ma intereseaza ce apare la path pe linia cu asteriscu 
<thestudent2011> pe niciunu,There is only an alternative ...../usr/bin/vim.basic Nothing to configure
<alinrus> ar trebui sa fie ok
<alinrus> nu stiu eventual fa un fisier .vimrc la tine in home si pune configuratia default acolo
<alinrus> http://www.fpaste.org/FT88/
<thestudent2011> http://codepad.org/0COXtqgX asta e actuala configuratie
<thestudent2011> ami
<thestudent2011> amin*
<thestudent2011> am rezolvat
<thestudent2011> problema era de la vmware
<thestudent2011> iar solutia =>http://zenware.net/blog/?p=9
<thestudent2011> sau in caz ca iti e lene(ca mine) te conectezi prin ssh si merge direct:D
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-29
<sorin_> salutare
<sorin_> cei cu linistea asta?
<ibancioiu> salutare
<ibancioiu> ce faceti?
<ibancioiu> :)
<ibancioiu> am si eu o nedumerire in qt:(
<ibancioiu> vrea ca prin apasarea unui buton, sa citeasca din fisier o val. si sa o af intr-un label(text)
<ibancioiu> ce conversie treb facuta si cum? :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-31
<home> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-01
<adrianrly> Neata
<DoctorD> cu razvan si dani
<adrianrly> Ii urasc :)
<DoctorD> si eu :))
<adrianrly> Cam pustiu pe aici.
<DoctorD> lol
<DoctorD> http://www.google.com/fiber/kansascity/index.html
<adrianrly> :))
<eid> Salut
<adrianrly> Salutare.
<eid> Ce mai e pe aici ? 
<adrianrly> Plictiseala
<eid> eu sunt pe un canal
<eid> e un joc acolo
<eid> e foarte interesant
<DoctorD> salut
<DoctorD> ce canal
<DoctorD> ce joc
<DoctorD> ce cum unde cand
<eid> stai oleac
<eid> uite pe #defocus
<adrianrly> Prea complicat.
<adrianrly> Am bagat o partida de Nexuiz.
<DoctorD> care are liberty reserve ?
<adrianrly> Ce'i aia ?
<Octy> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear il peggior pesce d'aprile di sempre?
<Octy> sry am gresit xD
<manij> sal doresc sa instale ubuntu pe un laptop fujitsu siemens amilo1703 simi apare urmatoarea eroare    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyVC3Fyi3Y&feature=channel
<manij> va multumesc anticipat
<unkn-Error> manij, chestia cu musca?
<unkn-Error> probabil ca daca bootezi de pe usb porneste mai repede
<unkn-Error> cat despre chestia acc. ciudata
<manij> nu ......ramane asa blocat
<unkn-Error> eu as incerca ceva cheatcode
<unkn-Error> nu mai folosesc ubuntu de mult timp, insa
<unkn-Error> imediat dupa ce bootezi
<unkn-Error> apasa tasta space sau enter sau sageata sus / jos
<unkn-Error> sa intrii in meniu
<unkn-Error> dai " test cd / check cd for errors "
<unkn-Error> sa fii sigur k e bun DVD/ul cd/ul etc.
<unkn-Error> apoi
<unkn-Error> trebuie cumva sa poti seta
<unkn-Error> driver VESA
<manij> merci frumos incerc 
<unkn-Error> incearca mai multe optiuni
<unkn-Error> manij,  http://n00bsys0p.co.uk/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/field/image/UbuntuBootScreen.png
<unkn-Error> aici scrie
<unkn-Error> mai mult
<unkn-Error> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<manij> ok merci
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-26
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
<Cracknel> Libertiny: uptime
<Libertiny> Cracknel: I have been running for 1 day, 0 hours, 37 minutes, and 21 seconds.
<ovidiu-florin> îmi poate cineva confirma https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317387
<Libertiny> KDE bug 317387 in general "On reply, if the Name of an identity contains something in parentheses the content in parentheses does not apear in the from field." [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-27
<dadix> salut 
<dadix> testez Andoid 4.2 in virtualbox si acum vreau sa instalez opera browser
<dadix> e normal sa imi ceara cont de google? 
<ovidiu-florin> opera sau android?
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: ^
<dadix> nici eu nu stiu cine
<dadix> cred ca androidul
<ovidiu-florin> ăla da
<dadix> e prima da data cand am de-a face cu andoidul
<ovidiu-florin> dar ar trebui să îi poți da skip
<dadix> nu se poate
<dadix> cica ori aleg un cont vechi, ori imi fac unul nou
<ovidiu-florin> android cere cont de google la setup 
<ovidiu-florin> la prima pornire
<ovidiu-florin> și acolo poti da skip
<ovidiu-florin> dar de ce spui acum,......
<dadix> deja nu-mi mai place androidul asta
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu
<ovidiu-florin> nu e normal
<dadix> http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/list
<dadix> de aici am descarcat 
<ovidiu-florin> e bun
<dadix> nu are optiune de skip , ce ma enerveaza
<ovidiu-florin> poate are opera ceva request
<ovidiu-florin> ai încercat cu altă aplicație?
<ovidiu-florin> stai
<ovidiu-florin> de unde iei opera?
<dadix> de pe site de la ei
<dadix> ca e varianta beta cea cu motor webkit
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ai dat enable la install from unknown soureces?
<dadix> da
 * ovidiu-florin nu știe
<dadix> mai studiez problema  poate ii dau de capat
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-28
<ovidiu-florin> știe cineva ce e cu sbivol?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-29
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-30
<owex> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salutare owex
<owex> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-31
<ovidiu-florin> owex: sunt online tot timpul, nu neapărat activ, dar dacă vrei lasă-mi un mesaj și răspund când îl văd dacă ești online
<owex> era doar foarte liniste si incercam sa pornesc o conversatie , nu avea nimic de spus :)
<FlowRiser> owex, salut :D
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, salut :D
<ovidiu-florin> salut FlowRiser
<owex> FlowRiser, : salut :)
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, cum mai merg proiectele tale ?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: experimentez cu ArchLinux acum :D
<ovidiu-florin> șî azi mai târziu merg la un atelier auto să testez pe wine niște aplicații pentru o viitoare portare pe linux
<FlowRiser> tare, promovezi open-source-ul :D
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: tu ce mai faci, mai te ocupi de lightdm?
<ovidiu-florin> "corup" toto mai mulți :D
<FlowRiser> da, cat mai pot; cu bacul si celelalte nu prea mai timp de el
<ovidiu-florin> tot*
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : ai harta pt remapare la mitsubishi outlander turbo ? :)
<ovidiu-florin> owex: sunt paralel cu mașinile
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : si eu , dar tare mi-a placut adrenalina :( ...de unde si fosta masina cu care am avut accident acum 2 luni ..... insa parca  mi-as face  din ea alta ...cu mai multi CP 
 * FlowRiser nu indrazneste sa treaca peste 150
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: Km/h?
<FlowRiser> da :))
<ovidiu-florin> sau CP?
<FlowRiser> pe autostrada merg cu 80 :D
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: am o întrebare pentru tine
<owex>  = cai putere  ....accidentul nu mai stiu la cati kmh a fost 
<FlowRiser> zi
<ovidiu-florin> poate tu știi că te-ai ocupat de asta
<ovidiu-florin> dau un paste aici de pe archlinux.ro
<ovidiu-florin> mă poate lămuri cineva cum funcționează sistemul de display? adică cum rulează x serverul și display managerul, cum merge legătura dintre ele, care ce face. Wiki nu m-a ajutat prea mult să înțeleg cum se leagă astea
<owex> FlowRiser,  : CP nu inseamna  viteza maxima care o poti prinde .....CP  iti ofera avantajul de a depasii un tir in 150m , nu in 1 500 m :)
<ovidiu-florin> la audio am priceput cum funcționează.. dar la video încă sunt cam paralel
<ovidiu-florin> owex: ești nou la linux?
<FlowRiser> Pai, ca sa simplific mult lucrurile, x serverul se ocupa cu "desenarea" (conexiunea cu placa video si monitor), iar display managerul este interfata
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : imi pare rau , insa eu SIGUR nu te pot ajuta ..... am aproape 10 ani de cand nu am mai pus mana pe calculator :(
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: mulțumesc, mi-ai confirmat bănuiala :D
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> owex: nu te întreb să cer sfaturi, vreau să te cunosc.
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, este de notat faptul ca pot exista mai multe interfete pentru acelasi server
<FlowRiser> Kde, gnome, etc
<ovidiu-florin> aia știu KDM folosesc eu :D
<FlowRiser> dar si invers, acum se incearca adoptarea Waylandului
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : in 2002 am fost anchetat , necondamnat ( nu s-a putut dovedii nimic , au fost doar acuzatii nefondate fara baza reala sau adevar ) , apoi au trecut vre-o 5 ani cand nu am pus mana pe calculator sa nu fiu "tentat" in conditiile in care mi-era clar ca sunt monitorizat , acum ard gazul aiurea , citesc despre masini si alte chestii plictisitoare 
<owex> ovidiu-florin,  : asl ? :)))
<FlowRiser> owex, ce se presupune ca ai facut ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<owex> eu am intrat pe canalul asta ca sa pot cere cate un sfat de la cei mai experimentati si priceputi 
<ovidiu-florin> Eram curios de experiența ta în linux
<owex> FlowRiser, : am fost victima unei inscenari  nereusite cum ca as fii penetrat anumite  baze de date si informatiile de acolo le-as fii folosit  in scopuri malefice de a optine  beneficii materiale 
<FlowRiser> owex, ce faceai la momentul respectiv ? :-?
<owex> FlowRiser, : stateam pe mirc :) 
<FlowRiser> owex, pai, nu esti singurul caz de care am auzit
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : cand pui o intrebare , daca ii cunosc raspunsul cu siguranta  am sa ti-l spun , insa precizez ca si eu in momentul de fata invat 
<FlowRiser> toti invatam :D
<owex> FlowRiser, : nu sunt singurul , mai cunosc si eu cativa , acuzati pe nedrept 
<ovidiu-florin> am instalat pe arch syslinux în loc de GRUB 
<ovidiu-florin> și am folosit GPT în logc de MBR
<ovidiu-florin> și toate astea în Virtual Box
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, O.o
<FlowRiser> inception
<FlowRiser> Eu nu prefer Virtual Box, am multe probleme cu el
<FlowRiser> Mai bine pierd timp si instalez si reinstalez
<FlowRiser> :D
<owex> ovidiu-florin, :  in momentul de fata eu ma chinui sa instalez ubuntu pe macbook air ....ca sa vezi nivelul meu scazut de cunostinte ...de ieri am inceput si inca nu am reusit sa fac sa mearga  ( dual boot , nu VB ) 
<ovidiu-florin> Mac chair e o durere de cap
<owex> FlowRiser, : virtual box nu a dat rezultate nici la mine , nervi ...da 
<ovidiu-florin> ce aveți cu virtual box?
<FlowRiser> Imi pare rau, dar nu pot sa te ajut, Mac-ul este un mister pentru mine
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : mie imi place ..... am luat mba in 2010 , este super din pct meu de vedere 
<owex> FlowRiser, :comparativ cu windows ........... osx este super ok .....crede-ma
<FlowRiser> Asta cred si eu
<ovidiu-florin> owex: nu la aia mă refeream
<ovidiu-florin> mă refeream când vrei să pui linux pe el
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : observ :(
<FlowRiser> acum, mai nou, e bataie de cap sa pui linuxul pe UEFI
<ovidiu-florin> am auzit
<FlowRiser> nu merge decat versiunea de x64
<FlowRiser> si nici aia :(
<ovidiu-florin> nu văd sensul să mai folosești x32
<ovidiu-florin> de la ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: ^
<FlowRiser> Da, cateodata trebuie sa reinstalezi chiar si de 2-3 ori ca sa-l vada
<FlowRiser> e foarte enervant
<FlowRiser> si nu prea mai merge nici WUBI
<ovidiu-florin> Ubuntu folosește GRUB
<ovidiu-florin> aia e problema
<ovidiu-florin> GRUB nu/nu prea suportă UEFI
<FlowRiser> Imi vine maine un laptop Asus K55V, sper sa mearga
<ovidiu-florin> de aia m-am pus să învăț Sysslinux
<ovidiu-florin> Syslinux
<FlowRiser> mult noroc :D
<ovidiu-florin> eu m-am săturat de laptopuri cu rezoluții de telefoane
<owex> :))))
<FlowRiser> :)) eu nu ma uit decat la cod, asa ca nu prea conteaza pentru mine
<FlowRiser> ocazional mai joc ceva
<FlowRiser> atat
<ovidiu-florin> și eu
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu pentru jocuri
<ovidiu-florin> ex: deschid un webpage și abia văd navbar-ul...
<owex> eu am x pornit ...la configuratiile din ziua de azi ... nici nu se simte :)
<ovidiu-florin> că toți îs deștepți cu header de 400px height
<owex> ce n-as fii dat sa am pc-ul de acum ... in 2001 :)))
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, stiu, parca nu au auzit de 'elastic' sau procentaj
<FlowRiser> owex, stiu cum te simti :D
<FlowRiser> in 2001 aveam pc cu CPU de 700mhZ
<ovidiu-florin> părerea mea: un laptop de 13" trebuie să aibă minim FullHD rezoluția
<ovidiu-florin> și de acolo creștem
<owex> FlowRiser, : wow . erai bogat :)
<FlowRiser> owex, l-am pastrat pana acum 3 ani :))
<ovidiu-florin> am ajuns că telefonul meu are aceeași (aproape) rezoluție ca laptopul.
<ovidiu-florin> și telefonul are 4"
<FlowRiser> laptopul asta are 15" ecranul, e bunicel :D
<owex> FlowRiser, : daca l-ai tinut atat , nu trebuia sa renunti la el ...... trecea imediat la atiques :)
<FlowRiser> owex, l-am demontat si l-am pus pe un robotel :))
<FlowRiser> dar nu mi-am dat seama cum este cu modulele
<owex> FlowRiser, : ce robotel , ai poze ? :)
<FlowRiser> owex, nu, l-am donat la clubul de robotica
<ovidiu-florin> uuuu, roboți :D
<FlowRiser> o sa va arat cand o sa fie gata intr-o saptamana asa
 * ovidiu-florin iubește roboții
<owex> uaiii , eu am dat vre-o 4 pc la ceva copii "saraci cica"
<owex> ca nu am vrut sa imi sune telefonul  pt anunturi
<FlowRiser> asa te vreau :D
<ovidiu-florin> eu le-am pasat la neamuri
 * owex crede ca toti iubim robotii ..... si in ziua de azi regret ca in 2003 nu mi-am cumparat un AIBO gen 3 cu 900 usd 
<ovidiu-florin> sau le-am făcut server....
<ovidiu-florin> și am experimentat până le-am stricat
<FlowRiser> dap :D
<ovidiu-florin> owex: asl?
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<FlowRiser> chiar am un notebook fara ecran, nu stiu ce sa fac cu el
<owex> acum AIBO  gen 3 se vinde cel mai ieftin cu 5 000 usd :))
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: ce notebook?
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : 36 m ro :)
<owex> FlowRiser, : fa-l robot :P
<FlowRiser> nu prea are multe porturi necesare
<FlowRiser> nu are serial
<FlowRiser> nu are decat usb
<FlowRiser> si doar 3 porturi usb
<FlowRiser> plus ca, daca il arzi, papa :))
<owex> FlowRiser,  : am luat de la orange anul trecut o drona ......vroiam sa o modific ....dar e naspa , sa nu dati banii pe asa ceva ....
<FlowRiser> eu vreau sa mi-l fac un home entertainment pc
<owex> rectific ...acum 2 ani , in 2011 adica:)
<FlowRiser> dar nici asta nu prea merge ca de-abia poate suporta rezolutie fullHD
<owex> robotzii
<owex> oare ubuntu poa sa  inlocuiasca un controller de motor AC pt o masina electrica ?;
<owex> :)
<ovidiu-florin> eu zic că nu are rost
<ovidiu-florin> ubuntu e prea "greu" pentru un task de genul
<FlowRiser> adevarat, poti sa cauti o placa arduino, e foarte usor de folosit si de programat
<ovidiu-florin> încearcă cu un debian....
<ovidiu-florin> dar și ăla e cam greu
<owex> anul asta vreau neaparat sa  fac conversia la o masina electrica , un controller costa cam 1 500 eur :)
<ovidiu-florin> dacă ții neapărat pe linux
<FlowRiser> aah
<ovidiu-florin> arduino nu duce linux
<ovidiu-florin> dar Raspbery Pi poate
<FlowRiser> ba dimpotriva
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> și e lightweight
<owex> as pune si windows , numa sa-si faca treaba ......trebe vorbit cu prietenii tai  roboztii :)
<FlowRiser> arduino poate duce linux, este in sine opensource
<ovidiu-florin> hardware
<ovidiu-florin> are prea puțină memorie
<ovidiu-florin> mai ieftin e un Pi
<FlowRiser> da, asa este :-?
<FlowRiser> cel mai lightweight sistem ubuntu este lubuntu
<FlowRiser> nu-ti trebuie multe pentru el
<ovidiu-florin> nu e stabil
<owex> tableta mea allview alldro , oare o pot modifica sa fie display la masina ? :)
<ovidiu-florin> îl folosesc momentan pe serverul  meu...
<ovidiu-florin> și nu mi-l place
<ovidiu-florin> owex: da
<owex> voltaj , turometru , vitezometru , semnalizari , lumini 
<FlowRiser> da, foloseste android parca, nu ?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<owex> da
<FlowRiser> vrei sa fie doar display, sau sa functioneze si ca o tableta ?
<owex> ca mi-am adus aminte, tre sa ma fac su .......inca nush cum :)
<owex> FlowRiser, : doar display este suficient  , eventual sa folosesc si navigatie ?
<owex> :D
<owex> trec la nexus 7 :D
<FlowRiser> owex, cum naibii ai bani de toate ?
<FlowRiser> :))
<owex> FlowRiser,  : provin dintr-o familie bogata :))
<ovidiu-florin> owex: de ce?
<ovidiu-florin> de ce nexus 7?
<owex> FlowRiser,  : insa  n-am bani, e doar o impresie , vechea masina am distrus-o , urmatoarea masina trebe sa fie toyota prius , la max 3 500 euro :(
<FlowRiser> owex, pentru un elev de liceu ... ai bani :))
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : e mai rapida decat alldro 3  care o am acum  si multe chestii mai bune / faine 
<FlowRiser> stii ca o sa apara si tableta ubuntu
<FlowRiser> ai putea sa astepti :D
<owex> FlowRiser, : ca peste tot este legea compensatiei , eu am o singura femeie , voi la liceu cate una in fiecare sapt :))
<ovidiu-florin> :-|
<FlowRiser> adevarat
<FlowRiser> :D
<owex> as prefera ca tabletele sa ramana asa standardizate .... osx si android ( cele cu windows nu exista pt mine ) 
<owex> as fii super daca si distributiile s-ar standardiza  , progresul ar fii notabil de mare 
<ovidiu-florin> de ce?
<owex> cel putin asa cred 
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea nu ar mai fi diversitate
<ovidiu-florin> nu ar mai avea ce să încure clientul
<owex> sunt 1 mil de programatori  care lucreaza la 100 distributii 
<owex> daca tot milionul ala ar lucra la 3 distributii , ar fii mai ok 
<ovidiu-florin> owex: ideea e că fiecare merge pe propria idee
<ovidiu-florin> fiecare are altă viziune despre un OS
<owex> cunosc si inteleg ideea , insa  5 distributii ar fii ahisuficiente care fie dezvoltate 
<owex> si s-ar creea pachete  pentru personalizare  in viziunea fiecaruia :D
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : asl 
<owex> FlowRiser, : asl 
<ovidiu-florin> 22 m ro/ar
<FlowRiser> aaah
<FlowRiser> m-am prins
<FlowRiser> age sex location
<FlowRiser> O.o
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : am facut 2 ani de drept in ar ..la goldis , l-am ignorat in public pe cacatu ala de rector si m-o dat afara 
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<FlowRiser> 18 m ro/ct
<ovidiu-florin> când? owex
<ovidiu-florin> owex: din ce județ ești?
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : 1998 sau 1999
<owex> FlowRiser, : uaiii ..... misto, la mare ...gratis :D
<FlowRiser> owex, nu 5 distributii nu sunt de-ajuns :D Gandeste-te ca in fiecare nisa a acestor distributii se fac progrese remarcabile, unice; Iar acele progrese ajung si la celelalte distributii din nevoia utilizatorilor; si apoi gandeste-te la analogia asta: sunt doar 5 feluri de locuinte (toate foarte bune), dar daca nu simti ca esti acasa de ce sa ti iei una dintre acelea?
<owex> FlowRiser, :    "acasa " este definit de persoana cu care esti acolo , nu de locul in sine :)
<ovidiu-florin> și dacă ești singur?
<FlowRiser> owex, tocmai, atunci cand gasesti persoane care iti impartasesc viziunea 
<ovidiu-florin> single user :P
<owex> FlowRiser, : ai si tu dreptate , insa  eu sunt convins ca standardizarea macar un pic ar fii super ok , la instalare ai putea alege ce vrei , rpm , apt-get 
<ovidiu-florin> sau pacman :P
<FlowRiser> :D
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : niciodata nu esti singur ..... mana drepta este langa tine in acele momente :))
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : pacmac sau snake de pe nokia 6110 :)))
<ovidiu-florin> pacman - arch linux package management
<owex> uaiii, super mario de pe gameboy
<owex> n-ati prins voi asa ceva  :))) era super si ma tinea noptile treaz :))
<owex> ecran monocrom  de 2" cred ca  :)) ...sigur este pe net in flash sa-l poti juca si acum :))
<ovidiu-florin> moșule
<owex> http://www.myrealgames.com/free-online-games/super-mario-bros/
<owex> asta imagineaza-ti in 2" monocrom :D
<ovidiu-florin> merg la plimbare ;)
<owex> spor
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-27
<sbivol> salut lume
<ioanachiorean> buna
<sbivol> salut ioanachiorean
<sbivol> încerc să deschid un plasmoid KDE într-o fereastră separată, cu „plasmoidviewer”. îmi zice să instalez kde-workspace-bin, dar îl am deja instalat. are cineva un sistem Kubuntu pe care să încerce același lucru?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-29
<FlowRiser> Salut, ovidiu-florin ^^ Cum merge site-ul?
<ovidiu-florin> Salut, la care din ele te referi?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-30
<gcosmin> salut
 * gcosmin e cineva on?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-03-23
 * gcosmin neata
#ubuntu-ro 2016-04-02
<Guest42241> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2018-03-30
<stef> Salut tuturor ...
<diogenes_> salut
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> .-.            .-.
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> /   \          /   \
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> |   _ \        / _   |
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> './ _    _ \.'
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> .'  a __ a  '.
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> .' _     __/     _/
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> \    _.-'        '.    /
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> `""`              `""`
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> L0DE AND CHRON FROM #LRH & L0DE RADIO HOUR (IRC.EFNET.ORG) WANTED TO SAY HAPPY EASTER!!
<kc[6667]ThinkTan> kc[6667]ThinkTan diogenes_ Kerd Libertiny void9 physicist fdcx SkyWay ctlnwr V3n3RiX ubuntulo1 ionelmc
#ubuntu-ro 2018-03-31
<mihai55> salut
<diogenes_> salut
